

How Brown Moses exposed Syrian arms trafficking from his front room - gruseom
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/mar/21/frontroom-blogger-analyses-weapons-syria-frontline

======
rdl
I love this blog, along with CJ Chivers (the NY Times guy who wrote "The
Gun"), and a few others.

Sad about Reader, still, for reasons like this.

